# الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير



## رورو دلع (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته

الى كل احبتي وكل من تعاامل معي ولم يتعاامل 

لكل انثى او رجل يعااني من خشونه جفاف شعر محروق تالف او من صبغاات الشعر

الي ابهتت الشعر وجففته شي جد رووعه خياال قليل فيه ربي يشهد علي

وماابي احلف عشان لاتقوولون حلفت تبي تروج بضااعتهاا لا انا عندي من حلف لازم يصدق 
جنن الكل بنتاايجه المذهله حيااكم يااخواني

يااخواتي كانت جارة امي شعرها محروق وجااف جدا 
وبعد فتره انصدمنا لما شفناه قليل رووعه حسبناه فرد 

بس حلفت لينا انه من هل بلسم وكانت تبيعه بسعر غاالي

الين مااربي سخر لي ولقيته البلسم فلبيني رووعه اضيف عليه خلطه جد رووعه
كانه سحر فضييع قليل فيه

من جد روووعه وخياال مااكذبت في وصفه
من مجرد اول استعماال بتلاحظي النتاايج الرهيبه كلمة خياال قليل في حقه
بلسم يخلي الشعر رطووبه ولمعاان ونعوومه رووعه قليل فيه فعلا


بلسم يخلي الشعر رطووبه ولمعاان ونعوومه رووعه قليل فيه فعلا


نتاايج خيااليه ومرضيه وخااصه الي شعره تعباان وتالف ومتضرر
من الفرد والصبغاات والاستشو ار رووعه وكلما استعملتيه
بتشووفي نتاايج جدا هاايله ومرضيه
لدرجه يشهد ربي بنتي جربته عليهاا تغير شعرها بشكل الكل لاحظه روووعه
كان شعرها فيه جفااف وتقصف الحين 
شعرها ولله الحمد لمعه ونعوومه رووعه



ماافي احد جربه الا يتصل بي يشكرني ويقلي رووعه قليل في حقه فعلا رووعه 

يخلي الشعر رطووبه رووعه ونعوومه ولمعاان

ماشاء الله ماالي اقل من اسبوع وصل وكمل بسرعه والحين بيجي دفعه ثاانيه

صدقوني بتدعوولي في كثيير يتصلوا يقولا عجزوا من البلاسم والحمامات البخاار بدون

فاائده بس البلسم الفلبيني رووعه من اول استعماال هذا كلام كل من اخذ مني ولله الحمد


هو عبوته الف ملي والسعر رخيص بالنسبه لمفعووله الرووعه صدقووني قليل في حقه وانا اضع فيه خلطه 

جدا رووعه للشعر نتاايج مرضيه 




والي تبي البيااض ومعاانيه من السماار وخاايفه من خلطاات وكريماات التبيض

خلطتي ولله الحمد طبيعيه ميه بالميه رووعه نتاايج جدا رووعه


توحيد الجسم وتبييضه

ويصفي الجسم البااهت المتعب والمرهق

ونعوومه جدا روووعه مع توريده

وحتى الي تعااني من النمش يخف منهاا بنسبه كبيره يعني حتى النمش يخففه 

وهذي المعلومه من وحده استعملته دهشت ان النمش خف منهاا

كلمت رووعه قليل فيه نتاايج جد خيااليه 

خااليه من الكرتزون والزئبق والمواد المثبته الي تضر بصبغة الجسم مع الاياام

والبشره والكلام هذا بذمتي وكل من اخذ مني 

يتصل ويدعي لي ويقوول نتاايج من جد رووووعه 

الخلطه ب300 الف ملي 

والي صعب عليهاا بعطيها نصهاا ب150 

واذا تبي تكمل تستمر عشاان تشووف عجب العجااب من البيااض والنعومه الفاايقه

والتوريد ماابالغ باي كلمه لاني سوف اتحااسب على كل كلمه قلتهاا

حيااكم الرحمن دخلو مواضيعي ولكم ماتتمنو وشوفوا اراء الي اتعاملوا معي ولله الحمد

ومزيل العرق والروائح الكريهه وتبيض المنااطق مع الاستمرار نتاايج مرضيه 
ريحه تفضل في جسمك رووعه حتى ملابسك
الدااخليه يمشي بكمياات مرغووب


----------



## رورو دلع (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

حيااكم وموااضيعي الثاانيه منتجاات رورو دلع بنزلها هل يومين

مع اراء الي اتعاملو معي

وهذا رقمي 0501211815

لااحلل اي رجل يتصل بي وماساامحه ليوم الدين

وبذمته وربي مااحلله

والي تبي تعرف بقية المنتجاات ترااسلني 

لاني هل يومين بنزلهاا


----------



## رورو دلع (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

حياكم الله


----------



## رورو دلع (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

استغفر الله


----------



## الدوسري (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

الله يوفقك يا اختي


----------



## الدوسري (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

انا ابحث عن تمويل


----------



## رورو دلع (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

أستغفر الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


----------



## رورو دلع (18 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

حيااكم الرحمن


----------



## هناء ستايل (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

lموفقه ياروروووو


----------



## رورو دلع (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الفلبيني وصل شيء جدا خطيير*

لله يوفقك ياارب


----------

